# Anyone know how to retrieve deleted chats in Words With Friends?



## ChloeIris (Jun 6, 2016)

This is where my WS and his AP did most of their corespondence. I can see like 5 games between them two, but no chats. He deleted them all.


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

Why do you care? You have all the evidence you need with the FAILED POLYGRAPH. Seriously - the gun could not be smoking any more if it was being used to send smoke signals.


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

ChloeIris said:


> This is where my WS and his AP did most of their corespondence. I can see like 5 games between them two, but no chats. He deleted them all.


Wait... they're _active_ games?

What does he use to play WWF? iPhone? Android? Laptop?


----------



## Talker67 (Apr 7, 2016)

it IS a very popular way to cheat/hook up...WWF. I actually was very worried because my wife is always playing it, but i sneaked a look many times at her games, and she really IS playing words with friends, i.e. mostly family members. WHEW.


----------



## LosingHim (Oct 20, 2015)

Talker67 said:


> it IS a very popular way to cheat/hook up...WWF. I actually was very worried because my wife is always playing it, but i sneaked a look many times at her games, and she really IS playing words with friends, i.e. mostly family members. WHEW.


I used to play, I'd have 6-7 games going at a time. I started playing with a guy that I went to school with from 3rd grade on. He'd send me a quick message on there "nice move" "good word", etc. Then all the sudden I woke up one day to a 3 screen message about his entire personal life, his divorce, etc. There wasn't anything inappropriate, for some reason he just wanted me to know every single detail of his life! I haven't played since!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ReformedHubby (Jan 9, 2013)

Yeah....the game is fun, but the chat feature can cause problems. My wife was shocked by some of the messages she received from her best friend's husband. She stopped playing because of that.


----------



## ChloeIris (Jun 6, 2016)

Yes. Iphone 4s


----------



## sscygni (Apr 13, 2016)

Hope1964 said:


> Why do you care? You have all the evidence you need with the FAILED POLYGRAPH. Seriously - the gun could not be smoking any more if it was being used to send smoke signals.


There is a reason that polygraphs are typically not admissible in court; they are quite fallible, particularly if the questioner is not well versed in the nuances. A failed poly is certainly worrisome, but it does not come close to direct evidence in terms of the amount of smoke produced.


----------



## Cletus (Apr 27, 2012)

sscygni said:


> There is a reason that polygraphs are typically not admissible in court; they are quite fallible, particularly if the questioner is not well versed in the nuances. A failed poly is certainly worrisome, but it does not come close to direct evidence in terms of the amount of smoke produced.


Precisely. It's more like an after-sex cigarette than a full blown wet backyard bonfire.


----------



## LosingHim (Oct 20, 2015)

I'd be hard pressed to put 100% faith in a poly. Yes, it's a tool that can be used, but I’ve always been wary of them knowing they aren’t even admissible in court.

Damn Maury Povich for leading the public to believe that they are 100% correct all the time. 

Personally, I’d rather see smoking gun evidence myself.


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

iPhone Backup Extractor *might* be able to pull the (raw) data off the phone, but there may not be an easy way to parse it into something intelligible.

Stepping outside of that very specific concern for a moment, though, I'm feeling the need to point this out...

Regardless of how far things actually went (and that horse has been beaten to death in your initial thread) between them, your husband has confessed to having (at a bare minimum) an inappropriate relationship w/ this woman, and for him to continue in _any sort of relationship_ w/ her, to keep pictures of her, to hold onto records of WWF games w/ her, etc, is absolutely, completely, and totally unacceptable, especially given that he has -- as you mentioned in your other thread -- promised to give you whatever you need in order to feel secure w/ respect to your marriage.

Sooo... hopefully the screenshot that you posted above is old.

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ChloeIris (Jun 6, 2016)

GusPolinski said:


> iPhone Backup Extractor *might* be able to pull the (raw) data off the phone, but there may not be an easy way to parse it into something intelligible.
> 
> Stepping outside of that very specific concern for a moment, though, I'm feeling the need to point this out...
> 
> ...


I agree and no, its not old. Just about a month.


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

ChloeIris said:


> I agree and no, its not old. Just about a month.


So when's the divorce?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

So why even get the polygraph then? If you weren't going to believe it when it told you that your husband's a cheating ba$tard?

If you do recover anything he's just going to gaslight you some more, and you'll believe him, and you'll be back here asking more questions about how to convince yourself he never cheated.


----------

